# European webshop for server hardware?



## olav (Aug 4, 2010)

I just came over this one in US http://www.ipcdirect.net, I really like the Norco chassis with 24 hot swap slots. However the shipping cost to Europe is ludicrous.

I can't find anything similar in my country, here they mostly sell complete Dell/HP/IBM servers.
Do anyone know about a webshop in Europe that ships international and have moderate shipping cost?


----------



## sossego (Aug 12, 2010)

If you look for sun blade or power# series, there are some shops/sellers in the general UK area.


----------



## sossego (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm in the US; but, since I am looking for a sun blade 1000, or higher, I've seen a few sites from other countries.
try searching with Germany or Great Britain as the country for sales.
You'll get better results.


----------



## olav (Aug 12, 2010)

I just came over http://www.xcase.co.uk, good price, and shipping costs are like 90% less than from US


----------



## Business_Woman (Aug 17, 2010)

http://www.Atea.com


----------

